# How Do I change a Dog's Internal Clock?



## WeimOwner (Jun 16, 2007)

Now that my Baby 5mo old Weim is getting older but not wiser, he's starting to test his boundaries a little more than before. He will not listen to anyone other than myself however even with me, it's taking a much sterner approach to his behavior than before. I recall reading on here about enforcing good behavior without making your Dog fear you and that made a lot of sense to me but there have been times that his actions are just plan out ticking me off. I can not say that I haven't lost my temper on occasions when it was something I thought we had understood. If I yell at him, I feel bad and once he gets that I'm not happy about this action, I'll follow it up with some sort of loving gesture like holding him but still verbalizing that disappointment with a much softer tone. I don't want him to fear me but I don't want the behavior either. There are some things I allow because I know they will not harm anything. So I'm careful to consider not restricting every action of his simply because he's big and floppy around the house. 

I was forced to use the Crate with him because the room he slept in, he started pulling out every piece of paper he could get his teeth on and I cna't have that. He hates the Crate and views it as punsihment when I do not use it as punishment as all. I have been again careful not to put him in the Crate when I'm angry so that he doesn't associate my mood with going in the Crate. 

I bought a Large Breed Dog House for our backyard and he seems to enjoy that however. It has everything his Crate has but he goes in there without command. Even if we all go inside and leave him out by himself, he seems content to hang without discord. At night it's time for the Crate again so now around 5:00am he starts barking without stop. At first I thought he had to go out and I would get up and take him out but found that he simply wanted to play. So now I don't respond and according to what I've read on here, if you don't respond, he will see that his barking is not getting to attention he wants.

When he doesn't stop I'll get up and yell the Quiet word. He stops and doesn't make another sound until I get up which is at 6:15. Then I immediately go and let him out before I start getting up & ready to leave. But every morning at 5am he starts his barking again. This has to stop and I don't want to smack him but we can't handle this behavior anymore.


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

You just have to ignore it or put him in another room so that it won't bother you because you made the mistake of saying stuff to him when he barks which is like giving him attention which is what he wants. Just let him bark it out. Also if you can still hear the barking with him in another room with the door closed just toss a bean bag or a empty soda bottle at the door to startle him but don't make any noise because you don't want him to associate the startling with you.


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

You and your dog are prime for some obedience lessons. Your dog is now testing your authority and not responding to your requests. You need to learn how to deal with these issues in a positive manner. Check out your local park district or dog clubs. If you can't find anything, check with your vet.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Durbkat said:


> just toss a bean bag or a empty soda bottle at the door to startle him


Where are you getting this stuff?


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

From right here, http://www.petco.com/caresheets/dog/Dog_chewingAnxiety.pdf

It's on the second page.


----------



## Jen D (Apr 23, 2007)

Time for classes or a good trainer to come in! While waiting for that I would ignore the dog unless he is being quiet then go over to him with a treat. I would not give any attention at all when barking or if he approaches you for it.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

> Now that my Baby 5mo old Weim is getting older but not wiser, he's starting to test his boundaries a little more than before. He will not listen to anyone other than myself however even with me, it's taking a much sterner approach to his behavior than before. I recall reading on here about enforcing good behavior without making your Dog fear you and that made a lot of sense to me but there have been times that his actions are just plan out ticking me off. I can not say that I haven't lost my temper on occasions when it was something I thought we had understood.


He's a baby! A "stern approach" to normal puppy behavior is counter productive, and your expectations seem unrealistic because it is your job to teach your puppy desired behavior, and to do so with patience, persistence, and consistency each and every day. If your puppy isn't doing what you are teaching him, then he hasn't understood. 




> If I yell at him, I feel bad and once he gets that I'm not happy about this action, I'll follow it up with some sort of loving gesture like holding him but still verbalizing that disappointment with a much softer tone. I don't want him to fear me but I don't want the behavior either. There are some things I allow because I know they will not harm anything. So I'm careful to consider not restricting every action of his simply because he's big and floppy around the house.


Your behavior is confusing your puppy. Yelling doesn't work, and verbalizing your disappointment in a softer tone serves no purpose either, other than teaching your puppy that you are unpredictable. He doesn't know what you're talking about. If you were learning a new job and didn't fully understand what your boss thought he had instructed you, would you want your boss to get ticked off and yell at you? Of course not. 



> I was forced to use the Crate with him because the room he slept in, he started pulling out every piece of paper he could get his teeth on and I cna't have that. He hates the Crate and views it as punsihment when I do not use it as punishment as all. I have been again careful not to put him in the Crate when I'm angry so that he doesn't associate my mood with going in the Crate.


What are you angry about? Puppies are curious, get into things, and chew stuff up! They don't care if it's your best pair of shoes or wires to the lamp! It's our job to puppy-proof rooms, and to restrict access to areas where they can get into trouble. 



> At night it's time for the Crate again so now around 5:00am he starts barking without stop. At first I thought he had to go out and I would get up and take him out but found that he simply wanted to play. So now I don't respond and according to what I've read on here, if you don't respond, he will see that his barking is not getting to attention he wants.


Continue to ignore him.



> When he doesn't stop I'll get up and yell the Quiet word. He stops and doesn't make another sound until I get up which is at 6:15.


You didn't ignore him, you responded to his barking. 

Parents with babies would like to sleep in longer than their crying infants sometimes allow, just as people with puppies do. However, meeting the needs of both human infants and puppies often require that we respond to their needs and forego our own. It's part of the job. You've got two years before your puppy reaches adulthood, and raising a puppy to become a well adjusted, healthy, happy dog means honoring the committment of doing what it takes. 



> Then I immediately go and let him out before I start getting up & ready to leave. But every morning at 5am he starts his barking again. This has to stop and I don't want to smack him but we can't handle this behavior anymore.


Perhaps you should re-think things. That puppy is full of pent-up energy, and needs more adequate exercise before you leave for the day than just letting him out in the yard. That you would even consider smacking a puppy because he wakes you up an hour earlier than you would like makes me think that in addition to obedience classes for your puppy, an anger management class might just be in order for you.


----------



## Cheetah (May 25, 2006)

Durbkat said:


> From right here, http://www.petco.com/caresheets/dog/Dog_chewingAnxiety.pdf
> 
> It's on the second page.


Petco is not a very good place to get training advice (many of their care sheets about multiple kinds of animals have wrong advice, such as the one saying bettas should only be fed three times per week and can survive in chilly 64 degree temperatures - yeah, that's a good one) .

You were right before about just ignoring the dog. That is the most effective way to extinguish behaviors such as barking/crying in the crate.


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

They say that? I'd never do that to my betta's!


----------

